# Warning triangle



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi I have a 2006 hymer B 524 does any know if hymer include a warning triangle as standard ,because I can't find one?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The base vehicle might have one (lurking in a door locker or similar)

if you can't find one they are not exactly expensive items :roll: :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not that I know of; a few quid for Halfords (best to have 2 - some countries require it)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They do, .....it's been 'nicked' by the previous owner. :wink: 

tony


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

our hymer is a bit older at 2002 (b644) but if you open the drivers door there's a compartment embedded in the door that should have one in, you need to turn a plastic flat screw head thing to the vertical position to open it. ours actually has a little sticker of a triangle on it.

HTH


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Think I read somewhere that nowadays they are only needed in France if your 4 way flashers don't work. 
Last time we put our triangle out in Germany, the next motor along was an ADAC van who stopped, diagnosed the problem (blocked fuel filter) and got us on our way.


----------



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone , my last hymer 2000 model had the one in the door , 
I was hoping there was a secret compartment somewhere ,I will have to use my spare triangle .o


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Think I read somewhere that nowadays they are only needed in France if your 4 way flashers don't work. . . .


May or may not be compulsory, however I'm not sure that just relying on your hazard warning lights would be so good in practice if you broke down just beyond a bend or brow of a hill. This is a common use for advance warning triangles on our local windy roads in rural Scotland


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> our hymer is a bit older at 2002 (b644) but if you open the drivers door there's a compartment embedded in the door that should have one in, you need to turn a plastic flat screw head thing to the vertical position to open it. ours actually has a little sticker of a triangle on it.
> 
> HTH


coo, I haven't found one in ours - will have a look tomorrow :idea:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

If its a mercedes have a look under the passenger footwell there should be a tool kit there along with the jack.

Ron


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I found the door compartment but didn't find the triangle :roll: 
Two are enough anyway :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> lgbzone said:
> 
> 
> > our hymer is a bit older at 2002 (b644) but if you open the drivers door there's a compartment embedded in the door that should have one in, you need to turn a plastic flat screw head thing to the vertical position to open it. ours actually has a little sticker of a triangle on it.
> ...


no sign of a hidden compartment, and not with jack etc; will stick with my "normal" ones :roll:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

bognormike said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > lgbzone said:
> ...


Small price to pay for the lovely more modern vehicle you have.


----------

